

User Experience for Developers - wushupork
http://uxmag.com/design/user-experience-for-developers

======
ziadbc
First time I've heard the "T Shaped Professional."

That is exactly what I've been aiming toward becoming. You're a 'deviner'
(developer/designer), maybe I'm a bizdeveloper.

~~~
keiferski
It's a relatively old term actually. I believe the guys from IDEO first
introduced it. Very valid concept though.

Tim Brown from IDEO:
[http://www.chiefexecutive.net/ME2/dirmod.asp?sid=&nm=...](http://www.chiefexecutive.net/ME2/dirmod.asp?sid=&nm=&type=Publishing&mod=Publications::Article&mid=8F3A7027421841978F18BE895F87F791&tier=4&id=F42A23CB49174C5E9426C43CB0A0BC46)
(sorry for the long link.)

~~~
aero142
Which is really just another form of the quote "know everything about
something and something about everything."

~~~
keiferski
Brevity.

~~~
nickcharlton
Its also mentioned in Making Ideas Happen by Scott Belsky.

------
rapind
Go to the homepage of this UX site and tell me what you think.

Yes you will probably zoom because the text is so crowded and small. Once you
zoom you'll notice that some of the touts wrap wrong and break the layout
slightly.

There must be an argument stating how this homepage has been optimized for
some kind of reading pattern, but I just don't get it.

------
jdp23
Is it my imagination or is every single person mentioned in the article a guy?

~~~
wushupork
It didn't even occur to me there was a gender bias when I wrote this article
but you are right.

~~~
jdp23
Thanks for the response! It's a very good article but the gender ratio was the
first thing that popped out at me ...

And talk about classic HN moments: the author of the original article thought
my comment added information -- and I _still_ got downvoted.
[http://www.talesfromthe.net/jon/?p=2091&cpage=1#comment-...](http://www.talesfromthe.net/jon/?p=2091&cpage=1#comment-116520)

